# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  مصر : أماكن الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية

## هيثم الفقى

*اليكم قائمة بالاماكن التي اعلنها المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد :-*

 
*اولا محافظة القاهرة 
*
 
*قسم الازبكية
*
*مدرسة الازبكية الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع شرطة الازبكية امام مبنى القسم 

مدرسة الاقباط 
العنوان : 1 ش ارض الدخان بالقللى

مدرسة الحرية التجريبية 
العنوان : 3 شارع الزهار بالقللى

مدرسة ثمرة التقوفيق 
العنوان : 12 ش بستان الكافورى


*
*قسم الاميرية
*
*شركة بسكو مصر 
العنوان : 25 ش السواح

جراج هيئة النقل العام بالسواح 
العنوان : 21 ش السواح

*
*قسم الجمالية
*
*مدرسة الحسين الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع المنصورة بجوار مركز شباب الدراسة

مدرسة الحسين الإعدادية بنين
العنوان :شارع المشهد أمام أرض المهندس 

مدرسة التجارة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع المعز الدين أول شارع أمير الجيوش

مدرسة الشرفا الخاصة
العنوان : شارع الحسينية بجوار نقطة الحسينية 

مدرسة باب الشعرية الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع أمير الجيوش أمام مدرسة أمير الجيوش 

مدرسة المعز لدين الله
العنوان : شارع الجمالية بالطنمكشية 

مدرسة الكمال الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المعز بأرض القصبى 

مدرسة الإمام على الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المنصورة بجوار مركز شباب الدراسة 

مدرسة الجمالية الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع الجمالية 

مدرسة عمر مكرم الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع قصر الشوق بجوار قدرى الفحام 


*
*قسم الخليفة 
*
*مدرسة الاباجية الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : ش حسان بن ثابت - بجوار موقف محطة الاباجية

مدرسة مصطفى كامل الابتدائية
العنوان : ش حسان بن ثابت - بجوار موقف محطة الاباجية

مدرسة الامام الشافعى الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : شارع المواصله - بجوار نقطة شرطة الامامية

مدرسة الشرق الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع البقلى - بجوار جامع الشركسى

مدرسة السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع سوق السلاح - بجوار كشرى المعلم

مدرسة صلاح الدين الأعدادية بنات
العنوان : ش صلاح الدين امام مقر الحزب الوطنى 

مدرسة السيدة عائشة الابتدائية
العنوان : ش صلاح الدين - أمام مقر الحزب الوطنى

مركز شباب القلعة
العنوان : شارع صلاح الدين - أمام سنترال القلعة

مدرسة السيدة سكينة الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع درب الحصر - بجوار سوق الخليفة

مدرسة الحلمية الثانوية التجارية بنين
العنوان : شارع محمد كريم - بجوار مسجد الدندنه

مدرسة الحلمية الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع محمد كريم - أمام مسجد الهدايا الاسلامية

مدرسة الخضيرى الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع الالفى - بجوار سبيل أم عباس

مدرسة دلبرون شكرى الابتدائية
العنوان : ش القادرية - خلف سوق الحمام 

*
*قسم الزاوية الحمراء
*
*مدرسة محمد نجيب
العنوان : ش الجراج من ش الشركات أمام مستشفى اليوم الواحد 

مدرسة جيل المستقبل التجريبية
العنوان : ش الجراج من شارع الشركات أمام مستشفى اليوم الواحد 

مدرسة سوزان مبارك
العنوان : شارع الجراج من شارع الشركات أمام مستشفى اليوم الواحد 

مدرسة حسنى مبارك الثانوية
العنوان : ش الشركات بجوار سوق غزة 

مدرسة محمد فريد
العنوان : ش الشركات بجوار سوق غزة 

مدرسة اليرموك
العنوان : نهاية شارع منشية الجمل تقاطع الشركات 

مدرسة القنطرة شرق
العنوان : شارع الشركات أمام الشركة العربية للعبوات الدوائية 

مدرسة طه حسين
العنوان : شارع الشركات أمام الشركة العربية للعبوات الدوائية 

مدرسة الزاوية الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع الشركات بجوار مخزن الترام 

مدرسة مصطفى كامل الاعدادية
العنوان : العبور امام مكتب بريد أطلس 

مدرسة صفية زغلول
العنوان : وسط المساكن خلف بريد أطلس امام مدرسة مصطفى كامل الابتدائية 

مدرسة السيدة خديجة التجارية
العنوان : ش مجمع المدارس أمام مساكن الضباط 

مدرسة السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : ش مجمع المدارس أمام مساكن الضباط 

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الاعدادية
العنوان : ش مجمع المدارس أمام مساكن الضباط 

مدرسة أحمد عرابى الثانوية
العنوان : ش مجمع المدارس أمام مساكن الضباط 

مدرسة عبد القادر الجزائرى الابتدائية الأميرية
العنوان : البلد بالجرن خلف بونبون سيما 

مدرسة مستعمرة شمال الابتدائية
العنوان : داخل المستعمرة ش ترعة الإسماعيلية 



*
*قسم الزمالك 
*
*المدرسة المشتركة بالزمالك
العنوان : 3 ش السيد البكرى 


*
*قسم السلام ثان
*
*مدرسة طه حسين الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع النهضة العمومي

مدرسة سوزان مبارك الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع الهلال الاحمر

مدرسة السيدة سمية الابتدائية
العنوان : 1 شارع اسماعيل حجي

مدرسة السيدة سمية الابتدائية
العنوان : 2 شارع اسماعيل حجي 


*
*قسم السيدة زينب
*
*مدرسة الطليعة الاعدادية
العنوان : ش المبتديان 

مدرسة المبتديان الثانوية التجريبية
العنوان : ش المبتديان 

مدرسة السنية الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : ميدان الكومى 

مدرسة محمد على الاعدادية
العنوان : ش عبد المجيد اللبان 

مدرسة نوال عامر المشتركة
العنوان : بجوار مصنع الرشيدى الميزان 

مدرسة الخديوية الثانوية
العنوان : ش بورسعيد 

مدرسة الثانوية التجارية
العنوان : ش عبد المجيد اللبان بجوار قسم السيدة 

مدرسة الخديوى اسماعيل الثانوية
العنوان : ش نوبار 

مدرسة شهداء بورسعيد المشتركة
العنوان : حدائق زينهم

مدرسة الشهيد عبد الحافظ المشتركة
العنوان : ش الرشيدى

مدرسة قصر النيل المشتركة
العنوان : ش بستان الخشاب امام مسرح هدى شعراوى وكلية الصيدلة 


*
*قسم الشرابية
*
*مدرسة الشهيد الطباخ
العنوان : ش مهمشة

مدرسة عمرو بن العاص
العنوان : ش سليم سعد 

مدرسة المنصورية
العنوان : ش سليم سعد 

مدرسة الظاهر الاعدادية
العنوان : ش غمرة 

مدرسة القديس جرجس
العنوان : ش الالايلى 

مدرسة مهمشة الابتدائية
العنوان : امتداد ش مهمشة

مدرسة عبد العزيز جاويش
العنوان : ش العزب 

مدرسة بلال الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : ش مدرسة الطارق 

مدرسة مصطفى كامل الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الفرز 

مدرسة ابو بكر الصديق الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الفرز 

مدرسة الظاهر الثانوية بنين
العنوان : ش غمرة 

مدرسة نهضة مصر الاعدادية
العنوان : ش محمد عبد الوهاب 

مدرسة الزاوية بنات
العنوان : ش ترعة الجلاد الشرقى 

مدرسة الزاوية بنين
العنوان : ش ترعة الجلاد الغربى 



*
*قسم الظاهر 
*
*مدرسة طور سيناء
العنوان : شارع سعيد امام قسم الظاهر 

مدرسة السكاكينى
العنوان : شارع طور سيناء بجوار مخبز الشيخ قمر 

مدرسة عمار بن ياسر الشرفا سابقا
العنوان : شارع الشرفا 

مدرسة فاطمه الزهراء احمد عرابى سابقا
العنوان : 7 شارع الحسينى 

مدرسة الاهرام الصناعية
العنوان : ميدان الجيش بجوار المعبد اليهودى 

مدرسة غمره الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع رمسيس مطلع كوبرى احمد سعيد 

مدرسة صقر قريش
العنوان : ش رمسيس اسفل كوبرى احمد سعيد 

مدرسة الجلاء التجريبية
العنوان : شارع الظاهر بجوار مكتب بريد الظاهر 

مدرسة المارونية
العنوان : شارع حمد داخل كنيسة المارونية 

مدرسة دى لاسال
العنوان : 4 شارع البشنينى من شارع الظاهر 

مدرسة الظاهر الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع الظاهر بجوار مكتبة الظاهر 

مدرسة المحبة
العنوان : شارع زكى من شارع حمدى بجوار كنيسة المارونية 


*
*قسم المرج 
*
*مدرسة ام المؤمنين
العنوان : شارع المركز الاجتماعى المرج الشرقية 

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر
العنوان : شارع الترعه السلطوحية بجوار قسم المرج 

مدرسة البركة الاعدادية
العنوان : الشيخ غريب بركة الحاج شارع مؤسسة الزكاة 

مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز
العنوان : شارع الحى بجوار حى المرج 

مدرسة ابو بكر الصديق
العنوان : شارع الفيروز امام مزلقان العشرين 

مدرسة مبارك
العنوان : شارع الفيروز امام مزلقان العشرين 

مدرسة محمد نجيب
العنوان : مساكن عثمان 

مدرسة على بن ابى طالب
العنوان : بجوار قصر نعمه المرج الغربية 

مدرسة على مبارك
العنوان : كفر ابو صير 

مدرسة المرج الثانوية بنين
العنوان : شارع المهاجرين خلف حى المرج 

مدرسة الشرفا الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع المركز الاجتماعى كفر الشرفا 

مدرسة الشرفا الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع المركز الاجتماعى كفر الشرفا 

مدرسة عمرو ابن العاص
العنوان : بجوار قصر نعمه المرج الغربية 

مدرسة مصطفى كامل
العنوان : شارع ابراهيم الجزار من شارع الترعة السلطوحية المرج الشرقية 

مدرسة المرج الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع الترعة السلطوحية بجوار قسم المرج 

مدرسة قاسم امين
العنوان : كفر الشرفا شارع المركز الاجتماعى 

مدرسة اسامه ابن زيد
العنوان : شارع المهاجرين خلف حى المرج 

مدرسة المرج الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع الترعة السطوحية بجوار قسم المرج 

مدرسة محمد فريد
العنوان : شارع غرب محطة مترو المرج 

مدرسة محمود شكرى
العنوان : مدينة الزهور عزبة النخل الغربية 

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قسم المطرية
*

*مدرسة العقاد الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع الحرية ميدان المطرية

مدرسة شجرة مريم
العنوان : خلف مزار شجرة مريم

مدرسة ابطال العبور
العنوان : شارع لطفى النجار من شارع الترللى

مدرسة مؤسسة المطراوى
العنوان : شارع لطفى النجار من شارع الترللى 

مدرسة اسامه وفا الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع عزت باشا امام مركز شباب عين شمس

مدرسة الجهاد
العنوان : شارع الصحة من شارع المطراوى امام صحة الصدر

مدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوى
العنوان : ميدان المطرية الحديثة سوق الخميس خلف مستشفى المطرية

مدرسة طه حسين لغات
العنوان : ناصية شارع منية مطر من شارع المطراوى

مدرسة على بن ابى طالب
العنوان : شارع اشرف نوار بجوار حى المطرية

مدرسة عمر مكرم
العنوان : شارع غرب السكة الحديد محطة مترو عزبة النخل

مدرسة محمد كريم
العنوان : شارع غرب السكة الحديد محطة مترو عزبة النخل

مجمع الشعراوى
العنوان : امام التوحيد والنور شارع الاربعين عزبة النخل

مجمع على نجم
العنوان : شارع اشرف نوار امام حى المطرية

مدرسة ابو بكر الصديق بنين
العنوان : شارع عمر المختار بجوار مطحن المطرية

مدرسة التحرير
العنوان : شارع شجرة مريم خارجة المطرية

مدرسة الرشاد
العنوان : شارع الرشاد منزل كوبرى النعام

مدرسة المحمدية
العنوان : شارع الحرية بجوار مسجد الانوار بميدان المطرية 

مدرسة اسماء بنت ابى بكر
العنوان : شارع عمر المختار بجوار المطحن 

مدرسة سوزان مبارك
العنوان : شارع اشرف نوار من شارع الكابلات

مدرسة عاطف العسكرى
العنوان : شارع الكابلات بجوار الحى

مدرسة هدى شعراوى
العنوان : شارع شجرة مريم خارجه المطرية

مدرسة المسلة الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع المسلة ميدان المسلة

مدرسة مجمع مبارك
العنوان : شارع الترللى من شارع الكابلات بجوار حى المطرية 

مدرسة ميسرة
العنوان : شارع الصحة من ميدان المطرية

مدرسة السيد خديجة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع عويس شعبان شارع عمر المختار بجوار المطحن

مدرسة عمر بن الخطاب بنين
العنوان : شارع الاربعين امام التوحيد والنور

مدرسة السيدة خديجة التجريبية
العنوان : شارع عويس شعبان من شارع عمر المختار بجوار مطحن المطرية

مدرسة عزت باشا
العنوان : شارع عزت باشا المطرية من شارع منية مطر

مدرسة المسلة الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المطراوى امام كنيسة الاخوة 


*
*قسم المقطم
*
*مدرسة المقطم الثانوية بنين
العنوان : شارع 112 من شارع 9 المقطم

مدرسة الشيماء الاعدادية بنات امام مساكن الانشاد
العنوان : مساكن الانشاد خلف قسم شرطة المقطم 


قسم الموسكى

مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الابتدائية
العنوان : 45 ش الأزهر

مديرية الشئون الصحية
العنوان : 53 ش عبد الخالق ثروت 

دار رعاية الطفل
العنوان : 8 ش الشيخ حماد من ش الجيش

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الاعدادية
العنوان : 15 حارة الامير حسين من شارع محمد على خلف دار الكتب

مدرسة الرويعى الابتدائية
العنوان : 15 حارة الرويعى خلف صيدناوى 


*
*قسم النزهة 
*
*مدرسة صلاح الدين الابتدائية
العنوان : ش ابو بكر الصديق امام تسيباس

مدرسة طه حسين الابتدائية
العنوان : ش طه حسين أمام المطافى 

مدرسة صلاح الدين الابتدائية
العنوان : امام محكمة مصر الجديدة بجوار حى مصر الجديدة

مدرسة الليسيه
العنوان : ش النزهة ميدان تريومف

مدرسة عبد العزيز آل سعود التجريبية
العنوان : شارع الحجاز أمام المحكمة بجوار حى مصر الجديدة

المدرسة الفندقية
العنوان : ش عبد الحميد بدوى أمام مجمع اسكواش نادى الشمس 

مدرسة قومية جمال عبد الناصر
العنوان : ش نخلة المطيعى امام مركز المستقبل التعليمى

مدرسة الشيماء الثانوية للبنات
العنوان : مساكن شيراتون (خلف فندق راديسون )

مدرسة الطبرى الثانوية بنين
العنوان : مساكن مصر للتعمير شيراتون

مدرسة نبيل الوقاد الابتدائية
العنوان : ش المنزه أمام موقف مترو عبد العزيز فهمى 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قسم الوايلى 
*

*مدرسة الثانوية الكهربائية
العنوان : 107 ش العباسية 

دار المناسبات
العنوان : 11 ش موسى قطاوى 

مدرسة اسماعيل القبانى الثانوية بنين
العنوان : 97 ش السرايات 

مدرسة الحسينية بنين
العنوان : 12 ش المسعود

مدرسة السيدة نفيسة
العنوان : 99 ش العباسية

مدرسة بين الجناين
العنوان : 16 ش مختار

مدرسة العباسية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : 129 ش العباسية

مدرسة القبة الفداوية
العنوان : 103 ش العباسية 

مدرسة الدمرداش 2 ح عبد الكريم صقر
العنوان : من شارع رمسيس

المدينة الجامعية
العنوان : 2 ش سرايا الزعفران

مدرسة التجارة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : 6 ش الواعظ خلف نجف

كلية الطب جامعة عين شمس
العنوان : 226 ش رمسيس

مدرسة السرايات
العنوان : 210 ش فخرى عبد النور

مدرسة الاندلس
العنوان : 8 ش الامراء 

مدرسة السلام
العنوان : 4 شارع يشبك

مدرسة القائد
العنوان : 126 ش القائد 


*
*قسم باب الشعرية 
*

*مدرسة باب الشعرية الثانوية بنين
العنوان : شارع الجيش امام سينما فريد شوقي

مدرسة أم المؤمنين الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع باب البحر أمام بوسطة باب البحر

مدرسة باب الشعرية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : سكة الظاهر بجوار مسجد المنسي خلف قسم باب الشعرية القديم

مدرسة النصر الابتدائية التجريبية
العنوان : شارع الابياري امام محلات التوحيد والنور بشارع الجيش

مدرسة الشرفا الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع البنهاوي امام قسم باب الشعرية القديم

مدرسة التوفيق الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع بركة الرطل بجوار مجمع التوفيق للتأمين الصحي

مدرسة الناصر الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع كامل صدقي امام محلات النساجون الشرقيون قبل حي باب الشعرية

مدرسة سيد محمد البحر
العنوان : شارع باب البحر بجوار بوسطة باب البحر

مدرسة باب الشعرية الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع الإمبابي بجوار مستشفي سيد جلال 


*
*قسم بولاق
*

*كلية الاقتصاد المنزلى
العنوان : شارع سوق العصر أمام قسم بولاق

مركز شباب بولاق
العنوان : شارع بولاق الجديد بجوار السوق

مدرسة السبتية الثانوية
العنوان : شارع مدرسة عباس بالسبتية

مدرسة قاسم أمين
العنوان : شارع السبتية

مدرسة طلعت التجارية
العنوان : شارع السبتية

المعهد الفنى الصناعى
العنوان : شارع الصحافه بجوار مبنى الاهرام

مدرسة أبو الفرح
العنوان : شارع 26 يوليو بجوار مسجد أبو العلا

مدرسة النيل
العنوان : شارع الخضراء بوكالة البلح

مدرسة أمير اللواء
العنوان : حمام جمعة من شارع بولاق الجديد

مدرسة أحمد المحروقى
العنوان : شارع سوق العصر خلف قسم بولاق

مدرسة السلام
العنوان : شارع العدوية بجوار نقطه شرطه العدوية 


*
*قسم حدائق القبة 
*
*مدرسة العبيدية
العنوان : شارع شبين من شارع مصر والسودان

مدرسة الفتح الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع أحمد بسيونى

مدرسة الريحاني
العنوان : شارع القصر

مدرسة النقراشى الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع مصر والسودان

مدرسة أحمد ماهر الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع مصر والسودان

مدرسة عبد العزيز عشماوى الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع كشك تقسيم أرض الجمعية أمام قسم حدائق القبة

مدرسة السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع سيد البربرى تقسيم أرض الجمعية

مدرسة كوبرى القبة
العنوان : شارع سيد البربرى تقسيم أرض الجمعية

مدرسة المؤسسة الجديدة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : 64 شارع الدوبدار خلف القصر الجمهوري 

مدرسة النقراشى الابتدائية
العنوان : تقسيم أرض الرقابة

مدرسة النقراشى الثانوية
العنوان : تقسيم أرض الرقابة

مدرسة عاطف السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع مكة تقسيم أرض الرقابة

مدرسة طه حسين
العنوان : تقسيم أرض الرقابة خلف القسم

مدرسة طه حسين
العنوان : تقسيم أرض الرقابة خلف القسم

مدرسة الدويدار الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع الدويدار

مدرسة النصر الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع بدر تقسيم ارض الرقابة 


*
*قسم دار السلام
*

*مدرسة دار السلام المعمارية
العنوان : شارع مصر حلوان الزراعي 


*
*قسم روض الفرج
*
*مدرسة الجهاد الابتدائية
العنوان : 10 حارة السمري

مدرسة مكارم الاخلاق الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : 46 شارع بن الرشيد

مدرسة مكارم الاخلاق الثانوية الصناعية
العنوان : 10 أ حارة السمرى

مدرسة السيدة عائشة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : 1 شارع الكفر

مدرسة محمود سامي البارودي الابتدائية
العنوان : 8 شارع بكر أبو القاسم 

مدرسة اليازجي الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : 5 شارع رشاد المهندس

مدرسة نجيب محفوظ الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : 43 أ شارع ابو الفرج

مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين
العنوان : 64 شارع شبرا 

مدرسة شبرا الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : 93 شارع شبرا 

مدرسة شبرا الثانوية بنين
العنوان : 43 أ شارع ابو الفرج

مدرسة العامرية
العنوان : 25 شارع بكتمر 

مدرسة طوسون الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : 5 شارع حسن الهواري 

مدرسة روض الفرج الثانوية بنات 19
العنوان : شارع ابراهيم تكلا 

مدرسة روض الفرج الاعداية بنين
العنوان : 12 شارع نشاطى

مجموعة مسرة العلاجية
العنوان : 7 شارع مسرة

مدرسة القديسة هيلانة الاعدادية
العنوان : 15 شارع جزيرة بدران 

مدرسة جزيرة بدران الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : 6 شارع جزيرة بدران 

مدرسة خالد بن الوليد
العنوان : 10 شارع رقي المعارف

مدرسة شبرا التجريبية للغات
العنوان : شارع علي أمين عبده

مدرسة شبرا التجريبية للغات
العنوان : شارع علي أمين عبده

مدرسة شبرا الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع علي أمين عبده

مدرسة السيدة حنيفة الاعدادية
العنوان : 8 شارع على بك النجار 

مدرسة العهد الجديد المعافي
العنوان : 12 شارع ابراهيم البراملجي

مدرسة أحمد بن عبد العزيز الابتدائية
العنوان : 12 شارع يوسف أيوب 


*
*قسم شبرا 
*
*مدرسة النصر الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع أحمد عبد الرحمن من شارع الترعة

مدرسة الشماشرجى الابتدائية
العنوان : 9 شارع محمد بك موسى متفرع من شارع الطويل

مدرسة جلال الدسوقي الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع صموئيل مرقص

مدرسة العطار الثانوية بنات
العنوان : 37 شارع العطار - الترعه البولاقية

مدرسة ابن الفرات
العنوان : شارع ابن الفرات

مدرسة العطار الابتدائية
العنوان : 22 شارع العطار - الترعه البولاقية

مدرسة الوحدة العربية
العنوان : شارع احمد حلمى 

مدرسة علي بن ابي طالب التجريبية
العنوان : شارع مدرسة علي بن ابي طالب

مدرسة الاتحاد القومى الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الوجوه 


*
*قسم عابدين
*
*مدرسة أبو بكر الصديق
العنوان : 21 غيط العدة خلف مكتب بريد باب الخلق شارع حسن الأكبر 

مدرسة فتحية بهيج الاعدادية
العنوان : 3 شارع جواد حسني من شارع صبري أبو علم بجوار بنزينة التعاون بعد محطة مترو محمد نجيب

مدرسة عابدين الثانوية
العنوان : 47 شارع نوبار بجوار مول الكمبيوتر وبتقاطع شارعي محمد محمود ونوبار

مدرسة محمد فريد الابتدائية
العنوان : 22 شارع مصطفي كامل من شارع الشيخ ريحان بعد مبني وزارة الداخلية

مدرسة الوحدة العربية
العنوان : 15 شارع مصطفي عبد الرازق المواجه لمتحف قصر عابدين من شارع جامع عابدين

مدرسة القاضي شرف الدين
العنوان : 4 شارع شنن من شارع مصطفي عبد الرازق المواجه لمتحف قصر عابدين من شارع جامع عابدين

مدرسة المعاملات التجارية
العنوان : 22 شارع الشيخ ريحان بتقاطع شارعي الفلكي والشيخ ريحان باب اللوق

مدرسة الفلكي الاعدادية
العنوان : 26 شارع الفلكي بتقاطع شارعي محمد محمود والفلكي باب اللوق

مدرسة نوبار الاعدادية
العنوان : 3 حارة الهدارة من شارع عبد العزيز أول شارع عبد العزيز بتقاطعه مع شارع الجمهورية 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قسم عين شمس 
*

*مدرسة الإمام محمد عبده
العنوان : 15 ش عين شمس 

مدرسة النهضة الابتدائية
العنوان : 26 ش عفيفى عفت من ش الزهراء 

مدرسة محمود خاطر الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الزهراء 

مدرسة فلسطين
العنوان : 85 ش عين شمس 

مدرسة الحلمية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : ش عين شمس ميدان الحلمية

مدرسة الحلمية التجريبية المتميزة
العنوان : ميدان الحلمية 

مدرسة البشرى الابتدائية
العنوان : 1 ش البشرى حلمية الزيتون 

مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز
العنوان : 12 ش الكمال حلمية الزيتون 

مدرسة عمر بن عبد العزيز
العنوان : 12 ش الكمال حلمية الزيتون 

مدرسة أمير الشعراء الابتدائية
العنوان : 7 ش شاهين ـ النعام عين شمس 

مدرسة بن خلدون الثانوية بنين
العنوان : 2 ش قصر الضيافة ـ تقاطع ش سليم الأول 

مدرسة 6 أكتوبر الابتدائية
العنوان : 1 ش الشركة العربية 

مدرسة 6 أكتوبر الابتدائية
العنوان : 1 ش الشركة العربية 

مدرسة 6 أكتوبر الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : 10 ش الجمهورية مساكن عين شمس 

مدرسة مصطفى حافظ الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : 1 ش الشهيد مصطفى حافظ من ش منشية التحرير 

مدرسة السيدة خديجة الابتدائية
العنوان : 26 ش منشية التحرير 

مدرسة النعام الثانوية التجارية بنات
العنوان : 2 ش المدارس من ش التحرير 

مدرسة الحرية الإعدادية بنين
العنوان : ش منشية التحرير 

مدرسة الحرية الابتدائية
العنوان : 18 ش عزيز فانوس من ش منشية التحرير 

مدرسة الناصرية الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : 36 ش مساكن الحلمية 

مدرسة أم كلثوم التجريبية
العنوان : 42 ش محمد فؤاد حافظ مساكن الحلمية 

مدرسة الخنساء الابتدائية
العنوان : 1 ش محمد عسكر من ش الزهراء 

مدرسة الزهراء الابتدائية
العنوان : ش محمد عسكر من ش الزهراء 

مدرسة الناصر صلاح الدين الابتدائية
العنوان : 36 ش مساكن الحلمية 


*
*قسم قصر النيل
*
*مدرسة طلعت حرب
العنوان : 3 ش كريم الدولى

مدرسة قصر الدوبارة
العنوان : 88 ش القصر العينى 

مدرسة الابراهيمية
العنوان : 3 ش الجهادية جاردن سيتى 


*
*قسم مدينة نصر اول 
*
*الجامعة العمالية
العنوان : شارع طريق النصر

مدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوى
العنوان : عمارات الهيئة للتنظيم أمام مدرسة المنهل الحى الثامن

مدرسة إسماعيل فهمى
العنوان : شارع أحمد الزمر بجوار نقطة الحى العاشر

مدرسة السيدة نفيسة
العنوان : شارع ذاكر حسين بجوار إنبى للبترول

مدرسة عبد الله النديم
العنوان : شارع على أمين خلف مطعم البرج

مدرسة عباس العقاد
العنوان : شارع تحسين فرغلى خلف طيبة مول

مدرسة عبد العزيز جاويش
العنوان : بجوار نقطة رابعة العدوية 

مدرسة م . نصر النموذجية
العنوان : شارع أسماء زغلول خلف سنترال م . نصر 1

كلية البنات
العنوان : شارع نبيل الوقاد

مدرسة عزيز أباظة
العنوان : 16 شارع تاج الدين السبكى أرض الجولف

مدرسة التجريبية الموحدة
العنوان : 61 شارع الفريق محمد إبراهيم

مدرسة م . نصر التجريبية
العنوان : 70 شارع حسن المأمون بجوار النادى الأهلى

مدرسة أمين الشعراء
العنوان : 24 شارع ابن النفيس من حسن المأمون

مدرسة نبوية موسى
العنوان : خلف مدرسة المنهل

مدرسة عبد العزيز السيد
العنوان : 43 شارع حلمى حسن على من مصطفى النحاس

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر التجريبية
العنوان : 3 شارع فريد أبو حديد الحى السابع

مدرسة الملك فهد
العنوان : 41 شارع فتح الله علام من ذاكر حسين

مدرسة الصديق التجريبية
العنوان : 95 شارع ياسين راغب المنطقة التاسعة

مدرسة صقر قريش
العنوان : مساكن صقر قريش محطة المثلث الحى العاشر

مدرسة مبارك
العنوان : شارع حسن المأمون بجوار الأبنية التعليمية

مدرسة الآثار
العنوان : شارع أحمد الصاوى

مدرسة ابن النفيس
العنوان : شارع ابن النفيس

مدرسة الثانوية الصناعية بنين
العنوان : شارع جابر بن حيان المنطقة الأولى

مدرسة الثانوية الصناعية بنات
العنوان : شارع ناصر خسرو بجوار السجلات العسكرية 


*
*قسم مدينة نصر ثان 
*

*مدرسة عمر مكرم الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع مطابع البريد خلف قسم ثان مدينة نصر

مدرسة محمد رفعت الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع ابو القاسم المهدى من ش ابو الفوارس - الحى السابع 

مدرسة محمد رفعت الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع ابو القاسم المهدى من ش ابو الفوارس - الحى السابع 

نادى السكة الحديد
العنوان : طريق النصر 

مدرسة عثمان بن عفان
العنوان : شارع مصنع الكوكاكولا - الحى السادس 

مدرسة صفية زغلول الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع الخليفة القاهرة أمام المدينة الجامعية لطلاب الازهر بنين 

مدرسة السعدية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : ش امتداد رمسيس امام قاعة المؤتمرات 



*
*قسم مصر الجديدة 
*
*مدرسة مصر الجديدة الاعدادية
العنوان : 33 ش اسماعيل رمزى - قبل تقاطعها مع ش الحجاز

مدرسة مصر الجديدة الاعدادية
العنوان : 7 ش بيروت - تقاطع بيروت مع ش دمشق

مدرسة التحرير
العنوان : 8 ش الدلتا من ميدان صلاح الدين - ميدان الجامع

المدرسة الثانوية العسكرية
العنوان : 61 ش بيروت- تقاطع ش بيروت مع العروبة

مدرسة الرشيد القومية الابتدائية
العنوان : 13 ش اسماعيل رمزى بجوار قسم شرطة مصر الجديدة

مدرسة الاهرام القومية الابتدائية
العنوان : 30 ش دمشق امام مطعم تربون

مدرسة مصر الجديدة الثانوية العامة بنات
العنوان : 30 ش العروبة بجوار نفق الثورة

مدرسة الطبرى الثانوية بنين
العنوان : ( روكسى ) 30 ش المقريزى - بجوار كلية التربية 

مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين بنين
العنوان : 29 ش الخليفة المامون امام محطة موبيل

مدرسة الاهرام القومية الابتدائية
العنوان : خلف ش الصومال

مدرسة النجوم
العنوان : 21 ش يعقوب ارتين بجوار كنيسة ش عمر بن الخطاب 
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قسم مصر القديمة
*
*مدرسة أحمد لطفى السيد الابتدائية
العنوان : ش المدارس بالمنيل بجوار مركز شباب المنيل

مدرسة الاشراف الابتدائية
العنوان : ش قايتباى بامنيل بجوار سوق الغمراوى

مدرسة القاهرة الفنية بنات
العنوان : ش متحف المنيل بجوار مركز شباب المنيل

مدرسة أحمد ماهر الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : ش على جلال بالمنيل بجوار لارين

مدرسة المنيل الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : ش عبد العزيز ال سعود بجوار إدارة مصر القديمة التعليمية

مدرسة على الجارم الابتدائية
العنوان : امام سينما فاتن حمامة

المعهد الفنى التجارى
العنوان : ش الاخشيد بالروضة بجوار كوبرى عباس

مدرسة الملك الصالح الثانوية بنين
العنوان : ش كورنيش النيل أسفل كوبرى الملك الصالح بجوار المركز الاستكشافى للعلوم 

مدرسة المعهد العلمى الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : ش كورنيش النيل أسفل كوبرى الملك الصالح بجوار المركز الاستكشافى للعلوم

مدرسة أبو السعود الابتدائية
العنوان : ش العروبة بجوار حى مصر القديمة

مدرسة ام المؤمنين الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار مستشفى النبوى المهندس

مدرسة الفسطاط الثانوية بنين
العنوان : ش كورنيش النيل امام كوبرى الملك الصالح

مدرسة حسن السويدى الابتدائية
العنوان : ش ابراهيم الجبالى - كورنيش النيل أمام الكوبرى الخشب

مدرسة عمرو بن العاص الابتدائية
العنوان : 2 ش المرأة الجديدة بجوار معهد السكرتارية

مدرسة فؤاد جلال الاعدادية
العنوان : ش كورنيش النيل بجوار بنك القاهرة

مدرسة احمد زويل الأعدادية
العنوان : مساكن الفسطاط

مدرسة سوزان مبارك التجريبية
العنوان : مساكن الفسطاط

مدرسة محمد متولى الشعراوى الأعدادية
العنوان : مساكن الفسطاط

مدرسة عين الصيرة الاعدادية المهنية
العنوان : ش نادى الرماية بالزهراء

مدرسة فؤاد جلال الابتدائية
العنوان : ش نادى الرماية بالزهراء 

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الثانوية
العنوان : أرض الجمعية خلف مطعم سواريه

مدرسة محمد حسنى مبارك الاعدادية
العنوان : ش مصر حلوان الزراعى بجوار جراج اثر النبى

مدرسة عين الصيرة الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار مرور عين الصيرة

مدرسة النهضة الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : بجوار مرور عين الصيرة

مدرسة الاجتهاد الثانوية بنات
العنوان : ش صلاح سالم بجوار نادى الابطال 



*
*قسم منشأة ناصر
*
*مدرسة السلطان برقوق
العنوان : ش الخاصة الملكية طريق الاوتوستراد

معهد الحسين الازهري
العنوان : ش السلطان أحمد بجوار مسجد الصفا

مدرسة منشأة ناصر الابتدائية
العنوان : ش المساكن بمجمع المدراس بجوار مركز شباب منشأة ناصر 

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الاعدادية
العنوان : ش المساكن بجوار مركز شباب منشأة ناصر

مدرسة البطل أحمد عبد العزيز الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الخاصة الملكية طريق الاوتوستراد

مدرسة مصطفي كامل الاعدادية
العنوان : المرحلة الثانية بمساكن سوزان مبارك بجوار الهلال الاحمر

مدرسة أحمد عرابي الاعدادية
العنوان : المرحلة الثانية مساكن سوزان مبارك بجوار الهلال الأحمر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*2 - محافظة الجيزة 
*
*قسم امبابة 
*
*مدرسة القاهرة الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع مدينة العمال بجوار النقطة

مدرسة مدينة العمال الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : مدينة العمال - خلف مدرسة القاهرة

مدرسة طه حسين الابتدائية
العنوان : مجمع المدارس مدينة التحرير

مدرسة إمبابة الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع 8 مدينة التحرير - حجر الأساس

مدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوى
العنوان : مجمع المدارس بمدينة التحرير

مدرسة التحرير الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع 11 مدينة التحرير

مدرسة الاتحاد الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع محمد الإمبابى مدينة التحرير

مدرسة المنيرة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : نهاية شارع الوحدة

مدرسة ابو بكر الصديق الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع المطار بجوار النقطة

مدرسة خديجة بن خويلد الثانوية بنات
العنوان : امتداد شارع الوحدة

مدرسة عثمان بن عفان الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المطار - منزل كوبرى عرابى

مدرسة أحمد عرابى الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع النيل قبل قسم شرطة إمبابة

مدرسة الميثاق الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع فجر الإسلام من ترعة السواحل

مدرسة إمبابة الإعدادية الحديثة
العنوان : شارع المدارس - عزيز عزت

مدرسة امبابة الثانوية بنين
العنوان : شارع المدارس - أرض عزيز عزت - أمام مطافى الشوربجى

مدرسة غزوة تبوك الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع ترعة السواحل أمام مصنع الشوربجى

مدرسة باحثة البادية الثانوية التجارية
العنوان : شارع المحطة خلف القسم

مدرسة الوحدة العربية الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المحطة بجوار باحثة البادية

مدرسة إمبابة الثانوية التجارية
العنوان : شارع تاج الدول خلف الباحثة

مدرسة إمبابة الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع تاج الدول محطة الجراج

مدرسة إمبابة الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع تاج الدول محطة الجراج

مدرسة إمبابة الثانوية الصناعية
العنوان : شارع السودان بجوار برج الشرطة

مدرسة إمبابة الإسماعيلية الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع السلام الكيت كات

مدرسة 15 مايو
العنوان : شارع الميثاق أرض الجمعية 


**قسم الاهرام
*
*مدرسة رمسيس الابتدائية
العنوان : ش ابو الهول السياحى نزلة السمان

مدرسة مبارك التجارية
العنوان : ش زغلول

مدرسة نزلة السمان الابتدائية
العنوان : ش جمال عبد الناصر بجوار ش ناصر

مدرسة الحلمية الاعدادية
العنوان : ش زغلول نزلة السمان

مدرسة نزلة السيسى الابتدائية
العنوان : ش ترعة السيسى نزلة السيسى

مدرسة كفر الجبل الابتدائية
العنوان : ش العمدة - كفر الجبل 

المركز الصحى بكفر الجبل
العنوان : ش زغلول - كفر الجبل

مدرسة نزلة البطران الابتدائية
العنوان : ش مدرسة نزلة البطران - نزلة البطران

مدرسة كفر نصار الابتدائية
العنوان : مدخل كفر نصار من ش الترعة المريوطية

ادى شباب كعبيش
العنوان : ش النادى كفر كعبيش 


**قسم الجيزة 
*
*مدرسة أبو الهول القومية
العنوان : شارع الاهرام أمام التوحيد والنور

مدرسة أبو الهول الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : شارع خوفو من شارع ربيع الجيزى

مصلحة البساتين
العنوان : شارع الجامعة

مدرسة السعدية الثانوية
العنوان : شارع الجامعة

مصلحة رى الجيزة
العنوان : شارع الجيزة أمام حديقة الحيوان

المدرسة المصرية الاعدادية
العنوان : حارة المحولجى من ش المحطة

مدرسة احمد شوقى الابتدائية
العنوان : حارة الخليلية بجوار قسم شرطة الجيزة 

مدرسة صلاح سالم التجريبية
العنوان : شارع التونى من ش المحطة

مدرسة عمرو بن العاص الابتدائية
العنوان : ش التونى من ش المحطة خلف مسجد رمضان

مدرسة النجاح للتربية الفكرية
العنوان : ش حسين شاكر

مدرسة التحرير الابتدائية
العنوان : ش الصناديلى من ش المحطة

مدرسة محمد فريد الابتدائية
العنوان : ش حسين شاكر من شارع المحطة

مدرسة الفاروق عمر الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع البحر الاعظم خلف مكتبة الطفل

مستشفى أم المصريين العام
العنوان : ش ربيع الجيزى

مدرسة سعد زغلول الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع المدبح من شارع البحر الأعظم

مدرسة سوزان مبارك الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع المأمون من ش المحطة

مدرسة الاهرام الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : ش سعد زغلول من ش المحطة

مدرسة الشهيد عاطف السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : ش المدبح من ش ربيع الجيزى

مدرسة التجارة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : ش المدبح من ش ربيع الجيزى

مدرسة شجرة الدر الابتدائية
العنوان : ش رفعت بجوار نقطة شرطة أبو هريرة

مدرسة محمد كريم الابتدائية
العنوان : ناصية ش المدبح من ش البحر الاعظم

مدرسة أحمد شوقى الاعدادية
العنوان : شارع 6 اكتوبر من شارع البحر الاعظم

مدرسة جزيرة الدهب الاعدادية
العنوان : ش صلاح سالم بجوار موقف المنيب

مركز شباب القصبجى
العنوان : طريق مصر أسيوط السريع

مدرسة المنيب الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : ش المدرسة بجوار سنترال المنيب

محطة الصرف الصحى
العنوان : عزبة البكباشى طريق مصر اسيوط السريع

مدرسة طه حسين الاعدادية
العنوان : ش المجزر الآلى بجوار المجزر الآلى 


**قسم الدقى 
*
*مدرسة الأورمان
العنوان : ش التحرير

مدرسة الامام على الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع عبد الرحيم صبرى ناصية ش لطفى حسونة

ديوان وزارة الزراعة
العنوان : شارع وزارة الزراعة

المتحف الزراعى
العنوان : شارع المتحف الزراعى ناصية شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز 

مدرسة بين السرايات الابتدائية
العنوان : 32 ش أحمد الزيات 

مدرسة الدقى الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : 14 ش ايران

مدرسة الدقى الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : 25 ش ابن مروان

مدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض
العنوان : 31 ش حسين واصف - الدقى 

استراحة الديزل
العنوان : نهاية ش التحرير خلف نادى الدقى

مدرسة ابو بكر الصديق الابتدائية
العنوان : ناصية ش النور من ش ايران

مدرسة المدينة الجامعية الابتدائية
العنوان : ش النور خلف المركز القومى للبحوث 

تفتيش المساحة
العنوان : 16 ش صالح سليم (ش عكاشة سابقاً)

المساحة التفصيلية
العنوان : 18 ش صالح سليم (ش عكاشة سابقاً)

مدرسة ناصر الابتدائية
العنوان : 25 ش عامر

المركز القومى للبحوث
العنوان : ش التحرير

مدرسة الناصرية الابتدائية
العنوان : ش زكى عثمان خلف مرور الجيزة 

هيئة النظافة والتجميل
العنوان : شارع السكرى من بين السرايات

مدرسة الشيماء الابتدائية
العنوان : 8 ش التحرير

مدرسة الأورمان النموذجية الثانوية بنين
العنوان : ش المدارس من ش الدقى

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : شارع الثورة

مدرسة هدى شعراوى
العنوان : شارع النور ناصية شارع الكشافة 


**قسم الطالبية 
*
*مدرسة العمدة
العنوان : شارع العمدة الجديد - الكوم الاخضر

مدرسة الفريق عزيز المصرى
العنوان : شارع العمدة من شارع الهرم - الطالبية

مدرسة يوسف جاد الله
العنوان : ش الهرم امام مستشفى الهرم

مدرسة طلعت حرب (الكنيسة سابقاً)
العنوان : ش داير الناحية - الكنيسة 


**قسم العجوزة 
*
*مدرسة الجيزة الثانوية
العنوان : شارع مرقص حنا

مدرسة الأورمان الاعدادية
العنوان : تقاطع شارعى الدقى والمتحف الزراعى

معمل المصل واللقاح
العنوان : شارع البطل أحمد عبد العزبز

مؤسسة الفتيات
العنوان : شارع حافظ حسن

المدرسة القومية للبنات
العنوان : شارع الفالوجا

مدارس بن خلدون
العنوان : شارع الحوفي بجوار معهد القلب

مدرسة ميت عقبة الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع وادى النيل ناصية شارع شهاب

المخبز الآلى
العنوان : شارع وادى النيل

مدرسة الأوقاف الثانوية
العنوان : شارع النقيب فوزى رماح 


**قسم العمرانية 
*
*مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين
العنوان : شارع الخلفاء الراشدين متفرع من شارع الزعفران

مدرسة السادات الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع الأهرام - ميدان مدكور

مدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض
العنوان : شارع المدارس من مستشفى الصدر

مدرسة عثمان بن عفان الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع العمرانية الشرقية خلف الإدارة التعليمية

مدرسة الدكتور أحمد زويل
العنوان : شارع المدارس خلف سنترال العمرانية من مستشفى الصدر 


**قسم الوراق 
*
*مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء
العنوان : شارع عبد المنعم رياض - وراق الحضر

مدرسة محمد فريد
العنوان : شارع القنال من شارع عبد المنعم رياض

مدرسة وراق العرب الجديدة
العنوان : كفر السلمانية

المدرسة الاعدادية بوراق العرب
العنوان : شارع سوق العمارنة

مدرسة مصطفى كامل
العنوان : شارع ترعة السواحل

مدرسة النيل الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار قسم شرطة الوراق 



**قسم بولاق الدكرور 
*

*مدرسة العبور الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع ترعة الزمر نزلة كوبرى ثروت - بجوار عزبة حرب

مدرسة صفية زغلول الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع همفرس - نهاية شارع عشرة

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الابتدائية
العنوان : همفرس بجوار شارع آل عامر

مدرسة الأمام البوصيرى زنين سابقاً
العنوان : ميدان الجمهورية - شارع العدالة - زنين

مدرسة مصطفى كامل الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع ترعة الزمر أمام إستقبال مستشفى بولاق الدكرور

مدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوى الثانوية
العنوان : شارع التحرير من شارع الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة أمام محطة التجارب الزراعية

مدرسة نجيب محفوظ الابتدائية
العنوان : شارع مساكن كفر طهرمس - بعد حى بولاق الدكرور*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*3 - محافظة اكتوبر
*
*قسم ابو النمرس 
*
*مدرسة ترسا الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار الوحدة الصحية بترسا

مدرسة منيل شيحة الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار نقطة شرطة منيل شيحة

مدرسة منيل شيحة الابتدائية
العنوان : بجوار نقطة شرطة منيل شيحة

مدرسة منيل شيحة الاعدادية
العنوان : طريق مصر أسيوط الزراعى بجوار نقطة شرطة منيل شيحة

مدرسة الوحدة المحلية بالمنوات
العنوان : بجوار نقطة شرطة المنوات 


**قسم اكتوبر اول 
*
*مدرسة 6 أكتوبر الابتدائية
العنوان : الحى السابع- المجاورة الثانية

مدرسة الرضوي الخاصة
العنوان : الحى السابع- المجاورة الأولي - بجوار قسم أول أكتوبر

مدرسة النصر التجريبية
العنوان : الحي المتميز

مدرسة جيل 2000
العنوان : الحى الثانى - المحور المركزى - بجوار رنا مول 


**قسم اكتوبر ثان 
*
*مدرسة الطلائع التجربية
العنوان : الحى السادس - أمام مرور 6 أكتوبر 


**قسم الحوامدية 
*
*مدرسة شركة السكر الاعدادية بالحوامدية
العنوان : العزبة الشرقية بجوار مصنع تكرير السكر بالحوامدية

مدرسة الحوامدية الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : العزبة الشرقية بجوار سجل مدنى الحوامدية

مدرسة شركة السكر الابتدائية
العنوان : العزبة الشرقية بجوار مصنع تكرير السكر بالحوامدية

مدرسة عرب الساحة الابتدائية
العنوان : الساحة الشعبية بجوار ش محمد عبده

مدرسة الحوامدية الاعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع صلاح سالم - أسفل كوبرى الحوامدية

مدرسة منى الأمير الابتدائية
العنوان : العزبة الغربية من الأمير

مدرسة الحوامدية الثانونية بنين
العنوان : مجمع المدارس بالسهران

مدرسة زكرى إدريس الابتدائية
العنوان : العزبة - شارع سعد زغلول

مدرسة الشيخ عتمان الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الشيخ عتمان

مدرسة الوحدة المجمعة بأم خنان
العنوان : قرية أم خنان 


**قسم الشيخ زايد 
*
*مدرسة الشيخ زايد الفندقية
العنوان : الحى 13 بجوار قسم الشيخ زايد 


**قسم الواحات 
*
*مركز شباب الباويطى
العنوان : مدينة الباويطى

مدرسة الباويطى الاعدادية
العنوان : مدينة الباويطى

مركز شباب مندشية
العنوان : قرية مندشية

مدرسة الحارة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الحارة

مدرسة الزبو الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الزبو 


**مركز البدرشين 
*
*مدرسه احمد عرابى الابتدائيه بالبدرشين
العنوان :اول شارع محمدعبد الحميد المتناوى بجوار الادارة التعليمية بجوار المركز

المدرسه الثانوية بنات بالبدرشين
العنوان :اول شارع الشهيد محمد عبد الحميد المتناوى بجوار السكة الحديد بجوار المركز

المدرسه الاعداديه بنين بالبدرشين
العنوان :شارع محمد عبد الحميد المتناوى بالقرب من مركز البدرشين

المدرسه الثانويه بميت رهينه
العنوان :شارع سقارة بجوار ديوان الوحدة المحليه بميت رهينة

مدرسه محمد فريد بالعزيزية
العنوان :غرب طريق قرية العزيزية

مدرسه الوحده المحليه الابتدائية بسقارة
العنوان :الطريق المؤدى المنطقة الاثرية بسقارة

المدرسه الابتدائية بسقارة
العنوان :الطريق الؤدى الى المنطقة الاثريه بسقارة

المدرسه الابتدائيه بالمرازيق
العنوان :بجوار نقطة شرطة المرازيق

المدرسه الابتدائية بالشنباب
العنوان :بجوار مركز شباب الشنباب

المدرسة الابتدائية بالطرفاية
العنوان :قرية الطرفاية

مدرسه المرازيق الاعدايه بكفر زهران
العنوان :بجوار المعهد الازهرى بكفر زهران

المدرسه الابتدائية بقلعة المرازيق
العنوان :أول طريق مدخل قرية قلعة المرازيق

المدرسه الثانويه بالشوبك الغربى
العنوان :بجوار مجمع المدارس بجوار مكتب تموين الشوبك الغربى

مدرسه عبد الفتاح مامون ناصر الابتدائية
العنوان :الشوبك الغربى - طريق نهر النيل - شرق القريه

المدرسه الابتدائيه بنزلة الشوبك
العنوان :أول كوبرى القرية - بجوار منزل شعبان أبو سليم

مدرسة عبد المنعم بدوي الابتدائية
العنوان :أبو رجوان قبلي - وسط القرية بجوار معمل تحاليل الأهرام

المدرسه الابتدائية بأبو رجوان بحرى
العنوان :طريق الأبعاديه خلف عمارة الحاج سيد على

المدرسة الابتدائية بزواية دهشور
العنوان :مجمع مدارس زاوية دهشور طريق نقطة الشرطة

مدرسه الشهيد إبراهيم السعدى الإعدادية
العنوان : دهشور - أول طريق دهشور - بجوار المخبز الآلى

مدرسه الشهيد إبراهيم السعدى الإعدادية
العنوان : دهشور - أول طريق دهشور - بجوار المخبز الآلى

مدرسة السلام الابتدائية بدهشور
العنوان :بجوار منزل العمدة - دهشور 


**مركز العياط 
*
*مدرسه صلاح سالم الاعدادية
العنوان : مدينه العياط (بجوار بنزايون)

مدرسه العياط الابتدائيه المشتركه
العنوان : مدينه العياط ( بجوار الاداره التعليمه)

مدرسه العياط الثانوية التجاريه
العنوان : مدينه العياط

مدرسه العياط الابتدائية بنين
العنوان : مدينه العياط

مدرسه محمود الوكيل الابتدائيه
العنوان : بطهما طهما

مدرسه طمها الابتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : بقريه طهما

مدرسه المساندة الابتدائية
العنوان : المساندة

مدرسه بيدف الابتدائية الجديده
العنوان : قريه بيدف

مدرسه بمها الابتدائيه المشتركه
العنوان : بقريه بمها

مدرسه الشهيد محمود مامون شنب
العنوان : قريه المتانيا

مدرسة المتانيا الثانوية
العنوان : قرية المتانيا

مدرسه دوحة مصر الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : قريه المتانيا

مدرسه الجملة الابتدائيه
العنوان : قرية الجملة

مدرسه يحى الشافعى الابتدائيه
العنوان : قرية كفر شحاتة

الوحدة الصحية باللشت
العنوان : قرية اللشت

مدرسه الشهيد محمد الامير الاعدادية بالسعودية
العنوان : قريه السعوديه

مدرسه الشيخ الحفنى الابتدائية
العنوان : قريه السعوديه

مدرسه الجهاد الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر عمار

مدرسه كفر تركى الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر تركى

المعهد الدينى الازهرى
العنوان : ابو العباس

مدرسه العامريه الابتدائيه
العنوان : مركز العياط

مدرسه منشاه ابو العباس الابتدائيه
العنوان : ميت ابوالعباس

مدرسه ميت القائد الابتدائية المشتركة الجديده
العنوان : ميت القائد

مدرسه ميت القائد الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : ميت القائد

مدرسه الوحدة المجمعة الابتدائية
العنوان : بالناصرية

مدرسه الوحدة المجمعة الابتدائية
العنوان : بالقطورى

مدرسه جرزا الابتدائيه
العنوان : بجرزا

المعهد الدينى الازهرى
العنوان : بجرزا

مدرسه كفر جرزا الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر جرزا

مدرسه زاويه ابوسويلم الابتدائية
العنوان : زواية ابو سويلم

مدرسه البرغوتى الابتدائية
العنوان : زواية ابو سويلم

مدرسه الرقايه الغربيه الابتدائيه
العنوان : الرقة الغربيه

مدرسه سامى ابوشناف الابتدائية
العنوان : الرقة الغربيه

مدرسه جزيرة السلام الابتدائية
العنوان : جزيرة السلام

مدرسه العطف الابتدائية
العنوان : العطف

مدرسه العطف الثانويه
العنوان : العطف

مدرسه البليدة الابتدائية
العنوان : البليدة

مدرسه منشاة فاضل الابتدائية
العنوان : منشاة فاضل

مدرسه بهبيت الابتدائية
العنوان : بهبيت

مدرسة الوحدة المجمعه ببرنشت
العنوان : برنشت

مدرسه امير الشعراء الابتدائيه
العنوان : برنشت

مدرسه محمد صديق الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر الرفاعى

مدرسه كفر الضبعى الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر الضبعى 

مدرسه كفر حميد الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر حميد

مدرسه محمود رياض اللهيبى
العنوان : عزبه العبسى

مدرسه برويش الابتدائيه
العنوان : برويش

مدرسه بدسا الابتدائيه
العنوان : بدسا

مدرسه الدناوية الابتدائية
العنوان : الدناويه 


**مركز اوسيم 
*
*مدرسة أوسيم الابتدائية الجديده
العنوان : مدينة أوسيم - ش الجمهوريه

مدرسه مبارك للتعليم الاساسى
العنوان : شارع العمدة من شارع الجمهورية - درب خالد

مدرسة أوسيم الابتدائية المشتركة بنات
العنوان : بجوار مسجد البهواشي

مدرسة أوسيم الثانوية التجارية بالزيدية ذكور
العنوان : بجوار المركز القديم

مدرسة زاوية نابت الابتدائية والاعدادية
العنوان : زاوية نابت

مدرسة أوسيم للتعليم الأساسى
العنوان : مدينة أوسيم -أول طريق برطس

مدرسه البراجيل الابتدائيه المشتركه
العنوان : داخل الوحدة المحلية

مدرسة أنس بن مالك الابتدائية المشتركة بشنباي
العنوان : الكوم الأحمر

مدرسة نجيب محفوظ الاعدادية بالبراجيل بنات
العنوان : البراجيل

مدرسه الهداية الخاصة
العنوان : القراطيين

مدرسه صيدا الابتدائيه المشتركة
العنوان : صيدا - الطريق العمومي - القراطيين

مدرسة الأبعدية الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : أمام محطة كهرباء غرب القاهرة - سقيل

مدرسة برطس الابتدائية بنين
العنوان : بجوار الوحدة المحلية

مدرسة برطس الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : بجوار الوحدة المحلية

مدرسة الكوم الأحمر الابتدائية
العنوان : الكوم الأحمر

مدرسة الاتحاد للتعليم الأساسى
العنوان : سقيل - بجوار السكة الحديد

مدرسه بشتيل الثانوي بنين
العنوان : بشتيل - بجوار السكة الحديد

مدرسه بشتيل الثانوي بنات
العنوان : بشتيل - بجوار السكة الحديد 


**مركز كرداسة 
*
*مدرسة ناهيا للتعليم الأساسى
العنوان : ناهيا

مدرسة ناهيا الأعداية بنات
العنوان : ناهيا

مدرسة برك الخيام الأبتدائية
العنوان : برك الخيام

مدرسة المعتمدية الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : المعتمدية

المعهد الأزهرى ببنى مجدول
العنوان : بني مجدول

مدرسة كفر حكيم الابتدائية
العنوان : كفر حكيم

معهد فتيات كومبرة الاعدادى والثانوى
العنوان : قرية كومبرة

مدرسة كفر غطاطى الاعدادية
العنوان : كفر غطاطى

الوحدة الصحية بمنشأة البكارى
العنوان : منشأة البكاري

مدرسة كرداسه الثانوية الحديثة
العنوان : مدينه كرادسة بجوار المقابر

مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الإعدادية بنين
العنوان : مدينه كرادسه بجوار المقابر

مدرسة كرداسه التجريبية
العنوان : مدينة كرادسه بجوار المقابر 


**مركز منشأة القناطر
*
*مدرسة منشاة القناطر الاعدادية
العنوان : منشاة القناطر

مدرسة الوحدة المجمعة
العنوان : أبو غالب

مدرسة أبو غالب الابتدائية
العنوان : أبو غالب

مدرسة أتريس الابتدائية
العنوان : أتريس

مدرسة الاخصاص الابتدائية
العنوان : الاخصاص

مدرسة الجلاتمة الاعدادية
العنوان : الجلاتمة

مدرسة الحاجر الاعدادية
العنوان : قرية الحاجر

مدرسة الحسانين الابتدائية للتعليم الأساسى
العنوان : الحسانين

مدرسة الرهاوي الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الرهاوي

الجمعية الزراعية بالسبيل
العنوان : السبيل

مدرسة عقبة بن نافع للتعليم الأساسى بالقطا
العنوان : القطا

مدرسة الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب الابتدائية المشتركة بالمنصورية
العنوان : المنصورية

معهد الفتيات الأزهرى بالمنصورية
العنوان : المنصورية

المدرسة الاعدادية المشتركة بالمنصورية
العنوان : المنصورية

مدرسة أم دينار الابتدائية والاعدادية
العنوان : أم دينار

مدرسة برقاش الاعدادية
العنوان : برقاش

مدرسة بنى سلامة الابتدائية
العنوان : بني سلامة

مدرسة مناشى البلد الابتدائية
العنوان : المناشي

مدرسة بهرمس الابتدائية
العنوان : بهرمس

معهد الشيخ صلاح أبو إسماعيل الابتدائى الأزهرى
العنوان : بهرمس

مدرسة جزاية وموسى بن نصير الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية جزاية

معهد جزاية الابتدائى الأزهرى
العنوان : قرية جزاية

مدرسة الرحاب الابتدائية
العنوان : ذات الكوم

مدرسة كفر حجازى الاعدادية
العنوان : كفر حجازي

مدرسة نكلا الابتدائية
العنوان : نكلا

مدرسة منشأة رضوان الابتدائية
العنوان : منشأة رضوان

مدرسة وردان الابتدائية (بدر سابقا)
العنوان : وردان

مدرسة وردان الثانوية
العنوان : وردان 

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*4 - محافظة اسوان 
*
*قسم اسوان اول 
*
*المدرسة الثانوية الزخرفية
العنوان : أمام شركة عمر أفندي و بجوار قسم أول أسوان

مدرسة سوزان مبارك
العنوان : بجوار جامع النصر و المستشفى العسكري

مدرسة العقاد الثانوية العسكرية
العنوان : بجوار مستشفى الرمد

مدرسة مجمع محمد منير الإبتدائية
العنوان : أمام كنيسة الأقباط المتفرعة من شارع عباس فريد

مجمع مدارس عبد المجيد حسين الإعدادية
العنوان : بجوار مكتب صحة أول أسوان المشرحة القديمة

مدرسة أبطال أكتوبر الإبتدائية الحديثة
العنوان : بجوار مكتب صحة أول أسوان المشرحة القديمة

مدرسة جبل تقوق الإبتدائية
العنوان : منطقة جبل تقوق خلف فندق كلابشة

مدرسة باحثة البادية الإبتدائية
العنوان : شارع المطار

مدرسة عبد المحسن طاهر رزق
العنوان : شارع المدارس بأسوان

مدرسة سنية طه الإبتدائية
العنوان : شرق جامع الطابية

مدرسة الجمهورية الإبتدائية
العنوان : أول طريق نجع المحطة

مدرسة عثمان بن عفان الإبتدائية - بجزيرة هيسا
العنوان : جزيرة هيسا

مدرسة شجرة الدر الإبتدائية
العنوان : أول مطلع الخزان بجوار الشرطة العسكرية

مدرسة الشهيد محمد يعقوب الإبتدائية
العنوان : طريق غرب سهيل

المدرسة الثانوية الزخرفية
العنوان : أمام شركة عمر أفندي و بجوار قسم أول أسوان

مدرسة سوزان مبارك
العنوان : بجوار جامع النصر و المستشفى العسكري

مدرسة العقاد الثانوية العسكرية
العنوان : بجوار مستشفى الرمد

المدرسة الإبتدائية بجزيرة أسوان
العنوان : غرب جزيرة أسوان

المدرسة الإبتدائية المشتركة بالشلال
العنوان : الشلال خلف قوات أمن أسوان

مدرسة أبو الحسن الشاذلي الإعدادية
العنوان : السد العالي شرق 


**قسم اسوان ثانى 
*
*مدرسة محمد صالح حرب الثانوية الفنية
العنوان : ش كلية التربية أمام مستشفى الصدر

مدرسة الإمام على الإبتدائية
العنوان : شارع شادر المحطة

مدرسة شوقي عابد الإعدادية
العنوان : السيل الريفى شرق مستشفي الصدر

مدرسة الشهيد عبد الله محمود الإبتدائية
العنوان : أول مدخل خور عواضه

المدرسة الإبتدائية بكيما المسائية
العنوان : بجوار مكتب بريد كيما شرق

مدرسة العروة الوثقى الإبتدائية بكيما
العنوان : منطقة كيما - خلف نقطة شرطة كيما

مدرسة مصطفى كامل الإبتدائية
العنوان : شرق محطة سكة حديد أسوان

مدرسة فتحي منصور اٌبتدائية
العنوان : شرق محطة سكة حديد أسوان

مدرسة سعاد ماهر الثانوية الفندقية
العنوان : بجوار شادر المحطة

مدرسة عبد المنعم رياض بالجزيرة
العنوان : نجع الجامع بالجزيرة

مدرسة رجب حسنين الإبتدائية
العنوان : السيل الريفى شارع رقم7 


مركز ابو سمبل 

مدرسة أبو سمبل الثانوية
العنوان : مدينة أبو سمبل السياحة 

**مركز اسوان
*
*الإدارة الزراعية
العنوان : قرية أبو الريش قبلي

مدرسة الشهيد حمدي الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية أبو الريش قبلي

مدرسة أنس الوجود الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية أبو الريش بحري

الوحدة المحلية بأبو الريش بحري
العنوان : قرية ابو الريش بحري

مدرسة الأعقاب بحري الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الأعقاب

مدرسة السلام الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية بهريف

مدرسة أحمد عبد المجيد زهران
العنوان : قرية حدود أسوان

مدرسة عبد العظيم حسن فضل الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية غرب أسوان

مدرسة غرب أسوان بحري الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية غرب أسوان

المدرسة الإبتدائية بالنجع الفوقاني
العنوان : النجع الفوقاني بالكوبانية

مدرسة الشهيد أحمد عبده إبراهيم الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية الكوبانية 


**مركز ادفو 
*
*مدرسة الشراونه الوسطى الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الشراونة الوسطى

مجلس قروى وادي عبادي
العنوان : قرية وادي عبادي - نمرة2 - قرية الزهراء

معهد إدفو الثانوي الأزهري
العنوان : إدفو البندر - شرق مركز شرطة إدفو

مجلس مدينة إدفو
العنوان : إدفو البندر - شرق مركز شرطة إدفو

مدرسة إدفو بنين الإبتدائية
العنوان : إدفو البندر - بجوار مستشفى إدفو المركزي

المدرسة الثانوية الفنية بنات
العنوان : إدفو البندر - بجوار معبد إدفو

مدرسة السيدة خديجة الثانوية بنات
العنوان : إدفو - ش التحرير - بجوار موقف الحاجر

مدرسة سيدى الإدفاوي الإبتدائية
العنوان : إدفو البندر - بجوار موقف الأتوبيس القديم

مدرسة إدفو الثانوية بنين
العنوان : إدفو البندر ش الكنيسة

مدرسة حاجر إدفو الإعدادية
العنوان : إدفو البندر - حاجر أبو خليفة

مدرسة الحباري الإبتدائية
العنوان : إدفو بحري - نجع الحباري

مدرسة القنادله الإبتدائية بإدفو قبلي
العنوان : إدفو قبلي نجع القنادله

مدرسة محمود محمد الثانوية بالمريناب
العنوان : إدفو قبلي - نجع المريناب 

مدرسة أبو غلاب الإعدادية
العنوان : إدفو قبلي - نجع أبو غلاب

مدرسة النخل الإبتدائية
العنوان : إدفو قبلي - نجع النخل 

مدرسة حسني مبارك الإبتدائية
العنوان : إدفو قبلي - الغنيمية

مدرسة محمد سعد عبده الإبتدائيةء
العنوان : إدفو قبلي - نجع الفقرا

مستشفى الرمادي بحري
العنوان : الرمادي بحري - بجوار نقطة شرطة الرمادي 

مدرسة الحصايا الثانوية المشتركة
العنوان : الرمادي- الحصايا- بحري - بجوار نقطة شرطة الرمادي 

مدرسة البراسي الإبتدائية بالرمادي بحري
العنوان : الرمادي بحري - نجع البراسي 

المجموعة الصحية بالرمادي قبلي
العنوان : الرمادي قبلي- الزنيقه 

مدرسة منصور مشالي الإعدادية
العنوان : الرمادي قبلي - نجع مشالي 

الوحدة الصحية بالحمام
العنوان : الرمادي قبلي - نجع الحمام 

مدرسة التعليم الأساسي بالكرابلة
العنوان : الرمادي قبلي - نجع الكربالة 

مدرسة الشهيد عبد الصادق حسين
العنوان : الكلح غرب - نجع القارة 

مدرسة حسن عبده الإبتدائي
العنوان : الكلح غرب - كوم الأمير 

مدرسة عزبه المصري الإبتدائية
العنوان : الكلح غرب- نجع الكرنك 

معهد الكرنك الأزهري
العنوان : الكلح غرب - نجع الكرنك 

المعهد الإعدادي الأزهري بالصعايدة قبلي
العنوان : الصعايدة - كلح الجبل - خلف نقطة شرطة الصعايدة 

مدرسة الشهيد أحمد عبد المنعم المشتركة
العنوان : الصعايدة - كلح الجبل - خلف نقطة شرطة الصعايدة

المدرسة الإبتدائية بالجمعاوية
العنوان : البصيلية قبلي - نجع الجمعاوية 

مجمع المعاهد الأزهري بالبصيلية قبلي
العنوان : البصيلية قبلي - نجع المويسات 

مدرسة البياض الإبتدائية بالبياض
العنوان : البصيلية الوسطى - نجع البياض 

مدرسة الشماخية الإبتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : البصيلية بحري - نجع الشماخية 

مدرسة السايح الإبتدائية بالبصيلية بحري
العنوان : البصيلية بحري -نجع السايح - بجوار السوق 

مدرسة الزوايدية
العنوان : البصيلية بحري - نجع الزوايدية 

مدرسة البنات الإبتدائية
العنوان : مدينة السباعية غرب- ش الشيخ طلحة 

مدرسة السباعية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : مدينة السباعية غرب - الشارع الرئيسي 

مركز شباب السباعية
العنوان : مدينة السباعية غرب - الشارع الرئيسي 

مدرسة السباعية الإبتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : مدينة السباعية غرب - بجوار مستشفى السباعية 

مدرسة القنان الإعدادية
العنوان : نجع القنان - الشارع الرئيسي 

مدرسة الحاجر الإعدادية
العنوان : القنان - حاجر السباعية 

المدرسة الإعدادية بالطوناب
العنوان : قرية الطوناب 

مدرسة الرديسية قبلي الثانوية الصناعية
العنوان : مدينة الرديسية قبلي - أمام نقطة شرطة الرديسية 

مجلس مدينة الرديسية قبلي
العنوان : مدينة الرديسية قبلي - الشارع الرئيسي

المدرسة القومية الإبتدائية
العنوان : الرديسية بحرى - خور الزق

المركز الإجتماعي بالعدوة
العنوان : الرديسية بحري - العدوة غرب الشارع الرئيسي

الوحدة الصحية بالعدوة
العنوان : الرديسية بحري - العدوة غرب- غرب الشارع الرئيسي 

مدرسة البحيرة الإعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : الرديسية بحري - نجع البحيرة 

الوحدة الصحية بالفوزة
الرديسية بحري - نجع الفوزة - غرب الشارع الرئيسي 

مدرسة الفوزة الإبتدائية
العنوان : الرديسية بحري - نجع الفوزة - غرب الشارع الرئيسي 

مدرسة العطواني الإبتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : الرديسية بحري - نجع العطواني 

مدرسة خالد بن الوليد
العنوان : الكلح شرق - نجع المفالسة - غرب الشارع الرئيسي 

المدرسة الإعدادية بالدومارية
العنوان : الكلح شرق نجع الدومارية 

مدرسة عثمان بن عفان الأعدادية
العنوان : الكلح شرق - نجع أبو عرفة 

مدرسة نجع هلال الإبتدائية
العنوان : الحجز قبلي - نجع هلال 

مدرسة المحاميد الأعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : الحجز قبلي - المحاميد - بجوار المزلقان 

مدرسة العوينية الإبتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : الحجز بحري - نجع العوينية 

مدرسة السلام الإعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : الحجز بحري - طريق وحدة مسطحات الحجز 

الوحدة الصحية بالحجز بحري
العنوان : الحجز بحري - نجع الخوى 

مدرسة الشراونه الوسطى الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الشراونة الوسطى 

مجلس قروى وادي عبادي
العنوان : قرية وادي عبادي - نمرة2 - قرية الزهراء 


**مركز دراو 
*
*مدرسة دراو الإبتدائية بنين
العنوان : وسط سوق دراو

مدرسة دراو الثانوية العامة
العنوان : بجوار محكمة دراو

مدرسة السادات الإبتدائية
العنوان : بجوار مركز شرطة دراو

مدرسة القفطية الإبتدائية
العنوان : غرب طريق مصر أسوان

مدرسة مجمع الشطب الإبتدائي
العنوان : غرب طريق مصر أسوان

مركز شباب الشطب
العنوان : غرب طريق مصر أسوان

المدرسة الإبتدائية بنجع ونس
العنوان : شرق مزلقان السكة الحديد

المدرسة الإبتدائية بأم حامض
العنوان : بالمنصورية بحري

المدرسة الأعدادية القبلية
العنوان : المنصورية قبلي

المدرسة الأعدادية الحديثة
العنوان : بجوار نقطة شرطة بنبان

المدرسة الإبتدائية ببنان بحري
العنوان : ببنان بحري أول البلد - غرب نهر النيل

المدرسة الإبتدائية بالرقبة
العنوان : وسط عمودية الرقبة - غرب نهر النيل

المدرسة الإبتدائية بالجعافرة
العنوان : شرق السكة الحديد

المدرسة الشهيد حسن غريب
العنوان : غرب النيل جزيرة الحربياب

المجموعة الصحية بالطويسة
العنوان : شرق نهر النيل 


**مركز كوم أمبو 
*
*الإصلاح الزراعي
العنوان : شارع بورسعيد بجوار مبنى أمن الدولة شرق السكة الحديد

معهد فتيات كوم أمبو الأزهري
العنوان : شارع 6 أكتوبر متفرع من شارع بورسعيد شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع الجامع القبلي متفرع من شارع بورسعيد شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة أحمد عرابي الإبتدائية
العنوان : شارع مصنع السكر بمواجهة المصنع غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة البيارة الإبتدائية
العنوان : شارع البيارة غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة النجاجرة الإبتدائية
العنوان : شارع مصر أسوان غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة طه حسين
العنوان : نهاية شارع بورسعيد شرق السكة الحديد

تفتيش الزراعة
العنوان : شارع مصر أسوان غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة العباسية الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية العباسية شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الإسماعيلية الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الإسماعيلية شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة العباسية الإعدادية المشتركة بعزبة العرب
العنوان : قرية عزبة العرب شرق السكة الحديد

المدرسة الأعدادية بالبصالي
العنوان : قرية البصالي شرق السكة الحديد

المدرسة الإبتدائية بفارس
العنوان : قرية فارس غرب النيل

المجلس القروى
العنوان : قرية المنشية الجديدة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة مجمع المنشية الجديدة الإبتدائي
العنوان : قرية المنشية الجديدة شرق السكة الحديد

مركز شباب السلسلة
العنوان : قرية السلسلة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة العتمور قبلي الإعدادية الحديثة
العنوان : رية العتمور قبلي - طريق كوم أمبو -نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة العمتور بحري الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية العتمور بحري طريق كوم أمبو - نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

المدرسة الإعدادية بالكفور
العنوان : قرية كفور كوم أمبو - طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

المدرسة الإبتدائية بالأحمدية
العنوان : قرية الأحمدية طريق كوم أمبو -نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الكفور الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية كفور كوم أمبو- طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة على بن أبي طالب الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية7 بحري طريق كوم أمبو -نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

الوحدة الصحية بحجازة
العنوان : قرية 7بحري طريق كوم أمبو -نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الخور بحري الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الخور بحري طريق كوم أمبو - نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة نجع العرب الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية نجع العرب طريق كوم أمبو - نصر النوبة شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة محمد عرابي الأعدادية
العنوان : قرية منشية الرغامة غرب طريق مصر أسوان غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة الرغامة شرق الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية منشية الرغامة غرب طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة السبيبل الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية السبيل غرب السكة الحديد

المدرسة الإبتدائية المسائية
العنوان : قرية منيحة غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة فطيرة الإبتدائية للتعليم الأساسي
العنوان : قرية فطيرة غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة كرم الديب الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية كرم الديب غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة الشهيد محمود سليمان الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية العدوة غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة إقليت قبلي الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية إقليت غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة الرغامة البلد الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية الرغامة البلد غرب السكة الحديد

مدرسة أحمد الليثي الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية سلوا بحري طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الشهيد محمود طه الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية سلوا بحري طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

المعهد الديني الأعدادي
العنوان : قرية سلوا بحري طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

المعهد الديني الإبتدائي بالمساعيد
العنوان : قرية المساعيد طريق مصر أسوان 

مدرسة الحجندية الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية جعفر الصادق طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة السيد سعيد الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية سلوا قبلي طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الإمام الحسين الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية سلوا قبلي طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

مدرسة الشهيد على عبد الظاهر
العنوان : قرية الكاجوج طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد

المعهد الديني بالكاجوج
العنوان : قرية الكاجوج طريق مصر أسوان شرق السكة الحديد 


**مركز نصر النوبة 
*
*مركز شباب عبد المنعم رياض المطور
العنوان : قرية كروسكو

مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الدر

مدرسة إبريم الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية إبريم

مدرسة المالكي الإبتدائية بنات
العنوان : قرية المالكي

مدرسة الجنينة و الشباك الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الجنينة و الشباك

مدرسة السبوع و السنقارى الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية السبوع

مدرسة وادى العرب الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية وادي العرب

الوحدة المحلية بقرية قورتة ثان
العنوان : قرية قورتة ثان

مدرسة قورتة ثالث الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية قورتة ثالث 

مركز شباب العلاقي
العنوان : قرية العلاقى

مركز صحة المرأة بقرية المضيق
العنوان : قرية المضيق

مدرسة السيالة و المحرقة الإبتدائية
العنوان : السيالة و المحرقة

مدرسة مجمع كلابشة الإبتدائي المشتركة
العنوان : مدينة كلابشة - بجوار البريد

مدرسة أبو هور الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية أبو هور

مدرسة الدكة الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية الدكة

مدرسة دابود ثان الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية دابود

دار الشروق بالأمبركاب
العنوان : قرية الأمبركاب

مدرسة مجمع بلانة الإبتدائي المشترك
العنوان : بلانة بجوار نقطة شرطة بلانة

مدرسة بلانة الإعدادية الحديثة
العنوان : بلانة بجوار الشئون الإجتماعية

مدرسة أدندان الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية أدندان

مدرسة دار السلام الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية دار السلام

مركز شباب قسطل المطور
العنوان : قرية قسطل

مدرسة توماس و عافية الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية توماس و عافية

مدرسة عنيبة ثان الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية عنيبة

مدرسة أرمنا الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية أرمنا

مدرسة مصمص الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية مصمص

مدرسة أبو سمبل الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية أبو سمبل بنصر النوبة

مدرسة توشكى غرب الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية توشكى غرب

مدرسة توشكى شرق الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية توشكى شرق

مدرسة وادى خريط الإبتدائية
العنوان : قرية وادى خريط 

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*5 - محافظة اسيوط 
*
*قسم أبو تيج
*
*المدرسة الإعدادية الحديثة بنات
العنوان : شارع المدارس المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود باشا

مدرسة النيل الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : شارع المدارس المتفرع من شارع محمد محمود باشا

مدرسة محمد محمود باشا النسيجية
العنوان : شارع محمد محمود باشا

مدرسة مصطفى محمود يونس الثانوية بنات
العنوان : شارع النيل بجوار وحدة مرور الجنوب

مدرسة الأقباط الإعدادية
العنوان : شارع محمد محمود باشا أمام البنك الأهلى فرع أبو تيج

مجلس مدينة أبو تيج ديوان المجلس
العنوان : شارع ميدان محطة أبو تيج

مدرسة الفليو الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية الفليو خلف مستودع البوتاجاز 


**مركز اسيوط
*
*مدرسة أحمد عرابى الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط شارع سعد زغلول

مدرسة الإسلامية الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : أسيوط حارة الكامل المتفرع من شارع سعد زغلول

مدرسة الرشاد بالمدابغ
العنوان : أسيوط عرب المدابغ على الطريق العمومى

مدرسة الخياط الثانوية بنات
العنوان : أسيوط شارع سعد زغلول بجوار مدرسة الصم والبكم

مدرسة الإسلامية الإعدادية بنين
العنوان : أسيوط شارع الظاهر المتفرع من شارع سعد زغلول

مدرسة الفرنسيسكان الثانوية
العنوان : أسيوط شارع الميثاق بجوار عمارة ساويرس

مدرسة هدى شعراوى
العنوان : أسيوط شارع المدارس المتفرع من شارع الميثاق

المدرسة الإسلامية الخيرية الإعدادية
العنوان : أسيوط ميدان المجذوب

مدرسة الإمام على بن أبى طالب
العنوان : أسيوط أمام الإدارة التعليمية

مدرسة عبد الله النديم الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط أمام الإدارة التعليمية

مدرسة أسيوط الثانوية الزخرفية
العنوان : أسيوط حى الأربعين أمام ورشة الأتوبيس على الطريق العمومى

مدرسة عمر مكرم الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط شارع عمر مكرم سوق الغلال

مدرسة النهضة الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط شارع سعد زغلول أمام مطعم كرم رقم ( 2 )

مدرسة محمد فريد الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط مساكن ويصا أمام صحة خامس

مدرسة الثورة الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط كوم عباس التحتانى

مدرسة صلاح سالم الابتدائية
العنوان : أسيوط البيسرى بجوار مغلق الخشب

مدرسة التحرير ( الجلاء سابقا )
العنوان : أسيوط شارع التحرير المتفرع من محمد على مكارم شركة قلتة

مدرسة الإسلامية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : أسيوط ميدان شيكوريل 


**قسم اسيوط ثانى 
*
*مدرسة النيل الإعدادية
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع النيل

مدرسة اسيوط الثانوية بنات
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع النيل

مدرسة خديجة بنت خويلد
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع رياض

مدرسة خديجة يوسف الثانوية بنات
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع التربية والتعليم بجوار مديرية التربية والتعليم

مدرسة طه حنفى الإعدادية
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع التربية والتعليم بجوار مديرية التربية والتعليم

مدرسة الوحدة العربية
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع المحافظة

مدرسة عصمت عفيفى الإعدادية بنات
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع أرض الملاعب أمام أرض ملاعب التربية والتعليم

مدرسة بدر التجريبية للغات
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط شارع أرض الملاعب أمام أرض ملاعب التربية والتعليم

مدرسة الوليدية الإعدادية الثانوية بنات
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط أول شارع السوق بالوليدية

مدرسة الرعاية المتكاملة بعزبة السجن
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط بجوار مساكن عزبة السجن الشعبية

مدرسة طارق بن زياد بالوليدية
العنوان : مدينة أسيوط بجوار مساكن عزبة السجن الشعبية 


**قسم مركز ابنوب 
*
*معهد الفتيات الازهري الاعدادي الثانوي
العنوان : مدينة أبنوب ش الجمهورية بجوار السنترال

معهد ابنوب الابتدائي الازهري
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب طريق ابنوب الفتح بجوار الشيخ حسن العريان 

الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب ش الجمهورية 

المدرسة ابنوب الثانوية بنين
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب ش الجمهورية امام بنك الاسكندرية 

مدرسة ابنوب الثانوية الصناعية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب ش بور سعيد بجوار الادارة البيطرية 

مدرسة التحرير ببني رزاح الابتدائية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع محمد هاشم خليل المتفرع من شارع الترعة 

مركز شباب ابنوب
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع مدرسة التجارة الثانوية 

مدرسة المرحوم احمد حسن جعفر الابتدائية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع الشيخ رمضان المتفرع من شارع عثمان غزالي 

مدرسة الناصرية الابتدائية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع التحرير بجوار الإدارة التعليمية 

مدرسة الشيخ والي الابتدائية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع الشيخ والي شرق الخطبة 

مدرسة ابنوب الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع المدارس 

الوحدة المحلية بالبندر المقر القديم
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع بور سعيد امام مستشفي ابنوب المركزي 

مدرسة الثورة الابتدائية
العنوان : مدينة ابنوب شارع التحرير امام مكتبة النصر 

مدرسة سوالم ابنوب الابتدائية الاعدادية
العنوان : سوالم ابنوب شارع طراد النيل بجوار الكوبري 

مدرسة الحمام الاعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية الحمام شارع طراد الحمام وتقاطع الجنينة 

مدرسة دير شو الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية دير شو بجوار كنيسة ماري بقطر 

مدرسة عرب القداديح الاعدادية الحديثة المشتركة
العنوان : قرية عرب القداديح 

مدرسة العوامر الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية عرب العوامر خلف مردسة عرب الوامر الاعدادية 

مدرسة كوم ابو شيل الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية كوم ابو شيل على طريق ابنوب الفتح 

المعهد الديني الاعدادي الثانوي
العنوان : قرية المعابدة الشرقية بجوار الوحدة المحلية 

مدرسة المعابدة الاعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية المعابدة الشرقية بجوار الوحدة المحلية 

مدرسة المعابدة الاعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية المعابدة الغربية بجوار الوحدة المحلية 

مدرسة شقلقيل الابتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : قرية شقلقيل بجوار السنترال 

مدرسة آل حمزة للتعليم الاساسي
العنوان : قرية الشنابلة مدخل قرية عرب الشنابلة 

مدرسة عرب العطيات البحرية الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية عرب العطيات البحرية المدخل البحري 

مدرسة نزال الحراجات الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية نزلة الحراجات بالعطيات البحرية 

مدرسة بني محمد الاعدادية الثانوية المشتركة بالشهابية
العنوان : قرية بني محمد الشهابية طريق ابنوب المعابدة 

مدرسة بني محمد العقب الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية بني محمد العقب شارع شق عبد الناصر 

مدرسة بني محمد المراونه الابتدائية والاعدادية
العنوان : قرية بني محمد المراونة بجوار الوحدة الصحية 

بنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعي بالسوالم البحرية
العنوان : قرية السوالم البحرية الشارع العمومي بجوار منزل بكري محمد

مدرسة دير الجبراوي الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية دير شو بجوار كنيسة ماري بقطر 

مدرسة كوم المنصورة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية كوم المنصورة شارع الحمايدة طريق عزبة ابو دياب 

مدرسة بني ابراهيم الابتدائية المبني الجديد
العنوان : قرية ابراهيم الشرقية النزلة الشرقية 

مدرسة نزلة الحاوي الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : نزلة الحاوي جزيرة بهيج بجوار منزل الشيخ يحي حنفي 

مدرسة نزلة ابو عميرة الابتدائية
العنوان : أبو عميرة جزيرة بهيج بجوار مقرالعمدية 

مدرسة نزلة الخلايفة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : نزلة الخلايفة جزيرة بهيج بجوار قهوة زهري 


**مركز ابو تيج
*
*مدرسة النصر الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الزرابى غرب البلد

لمدرسة الإعدادية بنين
العنوان : قرية الزرابى بجوار النقطة

مدرسة الزرابى الابتدائية المشتركة للتعليم الأساسى
العنوان : قرية الزرابى خلف النقطة

مدرسة العاشر من رمضان
العنوان : قرية دكران بجوار الوحدة الصحية

المدرسة الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية دكران بجوار النادى الرياضى

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية أبو خرص وسط البلد

مدرسة العميد جمال هاشم همام
العنوان : قرية النخيلة بالوحدة المجمعة

مدرسة يونس القاضى الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية النخيلة بالوحدة المجمعة

مدرسة الشهيد جعفر محمد جعفر
العنوان : قرية النخيلة شارع الجمهورية بجوار مسجد جعفر

المدرسة الإنجيلية
العنوان : رية النخيلة شارع الجمهورية بجوار الكنيسة الإنجيلية

مدرسة عمر بن الخطاب
العنوان : قرية النخيلة شارع الجمهورية قبلى البلد

مركز شباب الكوم الأحمر بالنخيلة
العنوان : عزبة الكوم الأحمر

الوحدة الصحية الريفية
العنوان : قرية المسعودى بحرى البلد

االمدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية المسعودى غرب البلد

مدرسة عمر بن الخطاب الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية باقور قبلى البلد

المدرسة الإعدادية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية باقور وسط البلد

مدرسة أبو بكر الصديق الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية باقور غرب البلد

المعهد الابتدائى الأزهرى
العنوان : قرية باقور بجوار الجمعية الزراعية

المعهد الإعدادى الأزهرى
العنوان : قرية باقور بحرى البلد

المدرسة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : نزلة باقور بجوار مقر العمدية

مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين بالوحدة المجمعة
العنوان : قرية دوينة الوحدة المجمعة

مدرسة عمر مكرم الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية دوينة غرب البلد

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية دوينة بحرى البلد

المدرسة الإعدادية بنزلة دوينة
العنوان : نزلة دوينة شرق البلد

مدرسة السير حسن جاد الحق الإعدادية
العنوان : قرية بنى سميع الطريق السريع بجوار مكتب البريد

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية بنى سميع غرب البلد بجوار مخبز الخطيب

المدرسة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية الأقادمة بحرى البلد

المدرسة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية الزيرة بجوار وابور المياه

المدرسة الابتدائية بالبلايزة
العنوان : قرية البلايزة أمام الوحدة المجمعة 


**مركز اسيوط
*
*مدرسة أبو بكر الصديق الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية بنى حسين بجوار المجلس المحلى

مدرسة بلال بن رباح الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية بنى حسين بجوار البنك الزراعى

مدرسة مسرع الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية مسرع مدخل القرية بجوار المدرسة الإعدادية

مدرسة أولاد رايق الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية أولاد رايق أول القرية بجوار البنزينة 

المعهد الابتدائى الأزهرى
العنوان : قرية درنكة خلف نادى الشباب

المدرسة الإعدادية الحديثة للبنات
العنوان : قرية درنكة قبلى البلد أول الوحدة المجمعة

مدرسة الشهيد أحمد عبد المحسن
العنوان : قرية درنكة قبلى البلد بجوار الوحدة المجمعة

مدرسة دير درنكة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية دير درنكة على الطريق السريع من الناحية الغربية

المدرسة الإعدادية الحديثة
العنوان : قرية الزاوية بجوار مقر الجمعية

مستشفى التكامل
العنوان : قرية الزاوية بجوار وابور المياه

الجمعية الزراعية
العنوان : قرية الزاوية بجوار موقف الزاوية

المدرسة الابتدائى بنين
العنوان : قرية موشا بحرى البلد شارع السلاطنة

الجمعية الزراعية
العنوان : قرية موشا بجوار المجلس المحلى شرق البلد

مدرسة آل عابدين الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية موشا بجوار مكتبة الطفل غرب البلد

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية شطب بجوار محطة السكة الحديد بحرى البلد

الوحدة الصحية
العنوان : قرية شطب بجوار مبنى الآثار بحرى البلد

مدرسة نجع سبع الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية نجع سبع وسط البلد

مدرسة الحسانى الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الحسانى وسط البلد

مدرسة نجع العيساوية الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية نجع العيساوية وسط البلد

مدرسة نجع عبد الرسول الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : نجع عبد الرسول بجوار مقر العمدية

المدرسة الإعدادية الثانوية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية المطيعة بجوار نقطة الشرطة

مستشفى التكامل
العنوان : قرية المطيعة بحرى البلد على الجسر العمومى

الوحدة المحلية
العنوان : قرية المطيعة وسط البلد بجوار النقطة

مدرسة بيت خلاف الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية المطيعة وسط البلد

مدرسة الظار الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية أولاد إبراهيم بجوار مقر العمدية

الوحدة الصحية
العنوان : قرية قرقارص أول البلد بجوار الموقف

المدرسة الإعدادية الحديثة بالشعبة
العنوان : قرية الشغبة على الطريق السريع

المدرسة الثانوية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية منقباد شارع الوحدة المحلية

المعهد الدينى الأزهرى الابتدائى
العنوان : قرية منقباد شارع الوحدة المحلية

مدرسة الانتصار الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية منقباد وسط البلد

المعهد الدينى الأزهرى
العنوان : قرية علوان أمام نادى الشباب

مدرسة الهدايا الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الهدايا أول البلد

المعهد الأزهرى الابتدائى
العنوان : قرية العدر بجوار الجبانة على الطريق السريع قبلى البلد

الوحدة المجمعة بغرب البلد
العنوان : قرية بهيج بجوار مجمع المصالح

مدرسة الشركة السعودية الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية سلام بجوار مركز شباب سلام

مدرسة بنى غالب الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية بنى غالب بجوار الشباب والرياضة أول البلد

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية البورة وسط البلد

مدرسة النمايسة
العنوان : شرق وابور المياه

مدرسة الحرية بعزبة سليم غرب البلد
العنوان : عزبة سليم غرب البلد على الطريق السريع 


**مركز البدارى 
*

*المدرسة الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع الجلاء بجوار موقف اسيوط 

المدرسة الاعدادية بنات
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع الجلاء بجوار موقف اسيوط 

مجلس المدينة
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع مجلس المدينة

مدرسة السلام الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : مدينة البداري خلف محطة الاتوبيس

مدرسة ممتاز نصار الاعدادية
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع الشابورة 

المدرسة الانجيلية المشتركة
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع الثورة 

مدرسة الكرنك الابتدائية بنات
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع المدارس 

المدرسة الابتدائية بنين بأولاد قدسي
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع أولاد قدسي

مدرسة الجهاد الابتدائية بنين
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع المدراس 

هندسة ري البدراي
العنوان : مدينة البداري شارع الدواوين 

الشئون الاجتماعية
العنوان : مدينة البدراي شارع أولاد عمر 

بنك التسليف
العنوان : مدينة البدراي شارع بنك الاسكندرية 

المدرسة الاعدادية
العنوان : قرية العتمانية 

الوحدة الصحية
العنوان : قرية العتمانية 

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية عزبة الاقباط 

المدرسة الاعدادية
العنوان : قرية نجوع المعادي

مدرسة عزبة سرور
العنوان : عزبة سرور 

الوحدة المحلية
العنوان : قرية العقال البحري

مدرسة الثانوية التجارية
العنوان : قرية العقال البحري

المدرسة الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : قرية العقال البحري

مركز شباب طعمة
العنوان : قرية طعمة 

مدرسة الثورة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية نجع زريق 

مدرسة أبو بكر الصديق الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية منشأة العقال البحري

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية كوم سعده 

مدرسة منشأة البداري
العنوان : قرية منشأة البداري 

مدرسة عرب مطير
العنوان : قرية عرب مطير 

المدرسة الابتدائية بنين
العنوان : قرية الكوم الأحمر 

مدرسة الثورة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية النواميس 

الوحدة الصحية بالنواميس
العنوان : قرية النواميس 

مدرسة منشأة همام
العنوان : قرية منشأة همام 

مركز شباب النواميس
العنوان : قرية النواميس 

الوحدة الصحية بالنواوره
العنوان : قرية النواوره

المدرسة الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : قرية النواوره

الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية
العنوان : قرية النواوره

مدرسة عزبة عبد الصمد
العنوان : عزبة عبد الصمد النواوره 

مدرسة عرب النواوره
العنوان : قرية النواوره 

مدرسة عزبة عقيل الاعدادية
العنوان : قرية النواوره

مدرسة عزبة الزهري
العنوان : قرية النواوره

المدرسة الابتدائية تعليم اساسي
العنوان : نجع جزيرة قاو

المدرسة الابتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : قرية العقال القبلي 

الوحدة الصحية بقرية العقال القبلي
العنوان : قرية العقال القبلي

الوحدة المحلية
العنوان : قرية العقال القبلي 

الجمعية التعاونية الزراعية
العنوان : قرية العقال القبلي 

مدرسة الشهيد خلف السيد أبو زيد الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية البياضية 

المدرسة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية الشيخ عتمان 

المدرسة الابتدائية
العنوان : قرية الهمامية 

الوحدة الصحية
العنوان : قرية الهمامية 


**مركز الغنايم
*
*الشئون الاجتماعية
العنوان : مدينة الغنايم أمام المستشفي المركز بالغنايم شارع الجمهورية

مدرسة الغنايم بحري الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : مدينة الغنايم بجوار المركز من الجهة البحرية طريق أسيوط الغنايم

مدرسة الغنايم بحري الاعدادية
العنوان : مدينة الغنايم بجوار المركز من الجهة الغربية طريق أسيوط الغنايم 

المدرسة الابتدائية الغنايم قبلي
العنوان : شارع ثابت بجوار كنيسة الكاثوليك

مدرسة الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : الغنايم قبلي ربع أبو زيد

مدرسة الغنايم شرق الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : الغنايم شرق بجوار الشيخ خضر

مدرسة الغنايم شرق الابتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : الغنايم شرق السوهاجية شارع المدارس بجوار مركز الشباب القديم شرق 

مدرسة الغنايم غرب الابتدائية والروضة
العنوان : شارع الفردوس بجوار المركز الطبي القديم 

مدرسة الغنايم غرب الاعدادية الجديدة بنين
العنوان : بجوار الموقف امام الادارة التعليمية

مدرسة دير الجنادلة الاعدادية بنين
العنوان : بجوار موقف دير الجنادلة

مدرسة دير الجنادلة الثانوية المشتركة
العنوان : دير الجنادلة بحري 

مدرسة دير الجنادلة الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : وسط دير الجنادلة 

مدرسة المشايعة بحري الابتدائية الجديدة
العنوان : بجوار مستشفي المشايعة بحري

مدرسة المشايعة قبلي الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : امام موقف المشايعة قبلي 

الوحدة المحلية بالعزايزة
العنوان : العزايزة شرق البلد 

مدرسة الشهيد كمال كامل الابتدائية
العنوان : العزايزة وسط البلد 

مدرسة عمر بن الخطاب الاعدادية
العنوان : اولاد محمد غرب البلد 

الوحدة الصحية
العنوان : اولاد محمد شرق البلد 

مدرسة العامري الابتدائية المشتركة
العنوان : قرية العامري بحري البلد 

مدرسة النصر الابتدائية الخاصة
العنوان : مزلة القديم امام مقر العمدية بجوار الكنيسة 

*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنكم زيارة موقع استفتاء مصر على الرابط التالى:-*
*http://www.estefta2.eg/*

----------

